# Looking for skid steer operators in South Chicago area



## ALJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Looking for skid steer owner operators and shovelers in the Chicago area / South Suburbs. Call Hartman Snow and Ice control. Ask for AL 708-403-8433.


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's a bump for you Al this is a great company


----------



## Donewithsnow! (Oct 7, 2012)

What do you pay Al? I just lost all my work.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

ALJ;1492830 said:


> Looking for skid steer owner operators and shovelers in the Chicago area / South Suburbs. Call Hartman Snow and Ice control. Ask for AL 708-403-8433.


HI AL spoke to you this morning just want to send you me email and phone number so you will have it stored on your computer jim 708-259-8287 [email protected]


----------

